# Official Hoffa and Brazilian National Team Thread



## SkywalkerAC

I'm starting to get very excited about this opportunity for Rafael. You know he's been working hard all offseason, or I'd like to think so anyway, and a summer with the Brazilian national team should give him excellent experience (if he can get some playing time) and a focused environment for him to work on his game. 

I don't really know much about the Brazilian National team, their practice routine (has it already started), their upcoming games, etc. So I thought I'd start a thread where we can share any info we can get our hands on. And, of course, discuss whether or not Hoffa can/will contribute on this level.

As far as I know, Splitter and Nene aren't playing. Can anyone confirm this? I don't know about Tischer but I'd guess he's trying his damdest to find an NBA team. I'm sure Brazil has some good veteran big but I think Hoffa could have the opportunity to play significant minutes. If he does earn playing time and plays reasonably well, he should be coming into his sophomore season with a lot more confidence. We all know this was one of his biggest problems last season.

Well, the first site I visited said Nene, Varejao, Araujo, AND Splitter had been named to the team but we'll have to see how that plays out. If they are all on the team Hoffa will get plenty of good experience in practice anyways and might even beat out some of those guys for major minutes. It also says Copa America is slated for Aug 24 - Sept 4 but I'm sure they'll be playing in other matches as well. 

So what do you know? What do you think? What can you find out?


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

Is Leandro playing? That would be pretty sweet.

Brazil, France, Serbia and Montenegro, Argentina... these teams are going to be full of NBA players very soon.


----------



## madman

Great idea


----------



## trick

what kind of league does brazile have and what kind of role will hoffa have? with players like maybyner, splitter and vaerjao on the team, how much PT could hoffa get?


----------



## SkywalkerAC

One thing I'll say is that it's quite likely to be much better training to be with a (very) competitive national team than with your average summer league team, from a physical standpoint I mean. I'd assume they're going to commence practice before too long here and will be focused on advancing to the Olympic qualifying tournament in Japan (I think). This should mean Hoffa comes into training camp in the best shape of his life, having played quite a bit of real basketball (drills, scrimmages, games) in the summer.

The list of Brazilian players was referred to as nominations so it's far from a sure thing that all the other big names are going to show up.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Will Hoffa go up against Sow? That would be awesome.


----------



## burnet

Nene won't play. Hoffa is our center.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

vigilante said:


> Will Hoffa go up against Sow? That would be awesome.


No. I think the teams in Brazil's pool are Canada, US,...**** i forget. But they do seem like the second best team (as Argentina is in the other). Please correct me if I'm wrong.

I for one hope Nene isn't there. If Splitter shows up I see them playing together.


----------



## charlz

SkywalkerAC said:


> I'm starting to get very excited about this opportunity for Rafael. You know he's been working hard all offseason, or I'd like to think so anyway...


you know he is working hard for sure - he has a heart. And the fact that he went 8th over all is not his fault. All the boos directed to him are really at Babcock for Drafting him.

Anyhow if you want to know how good he will get as a player I think the absolute *best* case scenario is 

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/vitaly_potapenko/

surprisingly low rebounding numbers alot of games missed due to weight/injuries never a 30 min a game guy.


----------



## Q8i

I Have Feeling That Hoffa Is Gon Be Good One Year..I'm Not Sayin This Upcoming Season.. But Sometime, B'Cuz He Really Works On His Game.. And Wants To Learn, Something Good To See :clap:


----------



## Porn Player

in the european tourny will ukic be playing with croatia? cos then i can see all of his games!!! and i hope hoffa gets lotsa minutes will brazil he needs them please god let him be better next year!


----------



## SkywalkerAC

charlz said:


> you know he is working hard for sure - he has a heart. And the fact that he went 8th over all is not his fault. All the boos directed to him are really at Babcock for Drafting him.
> 
> Anyhow if you want to know how good he will get as a player I think the absolute *best* case scenario is
> 
> http://www.nba.com/playerfile/vitaly_potapenko/
> 
> surprisingly low rebounding numbers alot of games missed due to weight/injuries never a 30 min a game guy.


Yeah, we'll just see about that one Charles. Hoffa doesn't look too injury prone to me.


----------



## ballocks

i want to remember how the majority of fans currently feel about araujo. i think it'll be completely different at this time next year.

i love the fact that he's playing national ball this summer. i thought he'd be joining one of our summer league rosters but i'm sure he'll get some better experience playing with his fellow brazilians. 

i also have to confess that i think the draft picks made on june 28 probably accelerated his development- not in the sense that he'll feel pressure from any one of them, but rather because i can't imagine any other selections who could have taken more attention _off_ of him. i think hoffa's got a few 'problems', no doubt, but i think the biggest is rooted in his being uncomfortable with the spotlight. i think graham, villanueva and, especially, roko are going to give him a 'break' of sorts.

i think his improvement will likely begin this summer with brazil and will make itself public starting november with the raptors. the collective opinion that he's a "bust", or that babcock absolutely regrets the pick and would've made a completely different selection with more time to prepare, has a limited shelflife (imo) at this point. i think people will inevitably begin to praise babcock for the risk and might even forget about the way they feel _now_. that said, i still can't tell the future but we'll see.

peace


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Looks like the Brazilian team is in great shape and will play their first (non-qualifying game) of the summer in Uruguay on Aug 2nd.

http://www.fibaamericas.com/noticiasread4_us.asp?r=MAQTDRHAUP&t=XGLQKBLQOI


----------



## SkywalkerAC

With Argentina and the US (and Canada), their pool is looking pretty tough.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Anyone know who's going to be on the US team?


----------



## charlz

SkywalkerAC said:


> Anyone know who's going to be on the US team?


Sky walker 3 posts in a row consisting of one sentance - what a shameless display of post padding...


----------



## charlz

and here I am perpetuating the problem by commenting on it


----------



## charlz

OMG it's contageous I can't help myself...


anyhow this what I wanted to post from this article below note that another Brazillian National played summer league and then rushed back - also that brazil will be in the same pool as canada - so we may even get a game to watch on TV.



> RIO DE JANEIRO (FIBA Americas Championship) - The Brazilian Men's National Team will do their final stages of their trials in Rio de Janeiro and will play their first set of games before the 2005 FIBA Americas Championship.
> 
> On August 2, they will travel to Uruguay to play in the Uruguayan Federation Cup.
> 
> "This week we are going to make some adjustments on the tactical part and also we will review the offensive and defensive systems. We had a great stage of training and we will have a good physical condition during the event," said head coach Lula Ferreira.
> 
> Point Guard Nezinho came from an NBA Summer League and quickly integrated the trials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brazil will be in Group A along with USA, Panama and Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> They will look for one of the four qualifying spots for the 2006 FIBA World Championships in Japan. Brazil has participated in 14 World Championships since 1950.
> 
> 
> 
> The Brazilians will take on Canada, USA and Argentina in Brazil before traveling to the Dominican Republic.


----------



## charlz

oh yeah here is the link to the article 

http://www.fibaamericas.com/noticiasread4_us.asp?r=MAQTDRHAUP&t=XGLQKBLQOI 


crap... there I go again :angel:


----------



## Benis007

BRA - Ferreira reveals squad

RIO DE JANEIRO (FIBA Americas Championship) - Brazil coach Lula Ferreira has revealed the 12-man squad that will travel to the FIBA Americas Championship.

The championship will be played from August 24 to September 4 in the Dominican Republic, and the top four teams will make it into the FIBA World Championship 2006 in Japan.

"It is an important stage to set the technical, tactical and physical preparations," said Ferreira. 

"Now we are going to use the players in nine friendly games we have before the FIBA Americas Championship."

Brazil share Group A with Canada, United States, Panama and Venezuela, while Argentina, Mexico, Puerto Rico, Dominican Republic and Uruguay lie in Group B.

Brazil have never won this title, having finished second in 2001 behind Argentina, and third in 1989 and 1997.

Squad: 

Rafael Araujo (Toronto Raptors, NBA), Tiago Splitter (Tau Ceramica, Spain), Estevam Ferreira (Uberlandia), Anderson Varejao (Cleveland Cavaliers, NBA), Murilo Becker (Ribeirao Preto), Jefferson William (Paulistano), Guilherme Giovannoni (Benetton Treviso, Italy), Marcelo Machado 'Marcelinho' (Telemar), Leandro Barbosa 'Leandrinho' (Phoenix Suns, NBA), Alex Garcia (New Orleans Hornets, NBA), Marcelo Huertas (Joventut Badalona, Spain) and Wellington dos Santos 'Nezinho' (Ribeirao Preto).

http://web.fiba.com/pages/en/news/latest_news_article.asp?r_act_news=8508&r_cat=8&page=1


Sleep with one eye open Hoffa... don't screw up.


----------



## ColinBeehler

i think this summer is a huge summer for hoffa... if he does really well it could be a HUGE boost for his confidence. all the real game experience he'll get, oh man im excited. okay, let me be the first to say, araujo is gunna have a great nba season this year coming up. i refuse to write him off.


----------



## Benis007

ColinBeehler said:


> i think this summer is a huge summer for hoffa... if he does really well it could be a HUGE boost for his confidence. all the real game experience he'll get, oh man im excited. okay, let me be the first to say, araujo is gunna have a great nba season this year coming up. i refuse to write him off.


Put some money where your mouth is.

Define "Great"


----------



## ColinBeehler

great... 49ppg, 21rpg





















just kidding... im mainly thinking his impact. he hopefully wont seem lost.

I'm hoping for 7 and 7 or something like that. It's one thing to get numbers on the stat sheet. I'm looking for him to be a valuable commodity on the team this year for two or three reasons.

#1 His increased confidence after being one of the better players on his Brazilian National Team **crosses fingers**
#2 a) the new rookies should take the spotlight off of Araujo
#2 b) the introduction of Joey Graham to our swingman rotation should really help our perimeter defense. He will hopefully need to leave his check less often to help and he'll be able to show his true colours down low. Rebounding well and maybe using his friggin HUUUUGE frame to play decent low post defense.


----------



## Benis007

Agreed that Graham will lock up one of the wings on defence. The Raps as a team need to work on their help defence.

I think it would be a pleasant surprise to see Hoffa get 7/7 this coming season.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

I'm happy Nene isn't on the team. Should give Hoffa that much more opportunity for playing time. It is very good squad though. Fraid the Canucks don't stand much of a chance.


----------



## Thievery Corporation

I'm happy if Hoffa can be the enforcer we've been missing for so damn long. If he becomes a Danny-Fortson-like player or even a poor man's Charles Oakley then I won't get mad I'll get Glad. We need to reverse the rep of this team being a soft team of jumpshooters. Our frontline could be like Seattle's with Sow and Hoffa as our two intimidators plus we'll have 2 great scorers in Villa and Bosh.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Thievery Corporation said:


> I'm happy if Hoffa can be the enforcer we've been missing for so damn long. If he becomes a Danny-Fortson-like player or even a poor man's Charles Oakley then I won't get mad I'll get Glad. We need to reverse the rep of this team being a soft team of jumpshooters. Our frontline could be like Seattle's with Sow and Hoffa as our two intimidators plus we'll have 2 great scorers in Villa and Bosh.


Like Seattle's...except better in every aspect.


----------



## Thievery Corporation

SkywalkerAC said:


> Like Seattle's...except better in every aspect.


lol I mean like Seattle's in terms of aggressiveness. They were incredible this past season at defending and rebounding. They also laid down some hard fouls to boot. Plus that frontcourt put up a hell of a fight against the eventual NBA champions.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Thievery Corporation said:


> lol I mean like Seattle's in terms of aggressiveness. They were incredible this past season at defending and rebounding. They also laid down some hard fouls to boot. Plus that frontcourt put up a hell of a fight against the eventual NBA champions.



It's true, combining some tough guys like Fortson or Hoffa with tough coaches like MacMillan or Mitchell can work wonders. 

I fully expect Hoffa to be a better player than Fortson this year and I wouldn't be suprised if Sow were better than Evans. But we'll have to wait and see how it all turns out. Seattle's frontcourt isn't looking so hot at the moment...especially compared to Brazil's


----------



## Thievery Corporation

whatever prevents us from getting annihilated inside will please me. it shouldn't be too hard since most teams don't even have centers in the starting lineup.


----------



## #asdzas

Brazil first game will be this wednesday against Venezuela( I think) and then they will play again on thursday against Uruguay or Argentina.
Rafael is going to play here in brasilia against Canada this saturday and this sunday. I'm probably going to both games. 
After that, Brazil will play a small tournment against U.S.A, Argentina and Canada in Belo Horizonte. 
And to finish the preparation, Brazil will play twice against U.S.A. 

Rafael is going to play a lot since Nenê is not going to play for us this year,and our starting lineup will probably be:

1-Leandro Barbosa
2-Marcelo Machado
3-Anderson Varejão
4-Thiago Splitter 
5-Rafael Araujo


----------



## speedythief

#asdzas said:


> Brazil first game will be this wednesday against Venezuela( I think) and then they will play again on thursday against Uruguay or Argentina.
> Rafael is going to play here in brasilia against Canada this saturday and this sunday. I'm probably going to both games.
> After that, Brazil will play a small tournment against U.S.A, Argentina and Canada in Belo Horizonte.
> And to finish the preparation, Brazil will play twice against U.S.A.
> 
> Rafael is going to play a lot since Nenê is not going to play for us this year,and our starting lineup will probably be:
> 
> 1-Leandro Barbosa
> 2-Marcelo Machado
> 3-Anderson Varejão
> 4-Thiago Splitter
> 5-Rafael Araujo


I sure hope you check back with us about Hoffa and his play. We're all very interested to see how his summer goes.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

One of the most beneficial aspect of all this is the national team training regiment followed by actual playing time (fingers crossed). On of the hardest things for Hoffa last season was that despite coming in trimmed down, he couldn't get in game shape because he couldn't get on the court after not playing any actual games in the summer. This is going to allow him to come into training camp in much better game shape than most NBA centers. 

Man this is a nice thing to have at this point in the offseason. I'm pumped about this opportunity for Hoffa. 

I love seeing that posters around here haven't given up on the guy and see how much he could possibly mean to our team, this year and in the future. Everyone (or at least SOME people) are excited about him and pulling for him in a big way. You know that Bosh and Pape and Bonner are.

A nice side effect will be to watch how Charlie prepares himself for the season, seeing as how he'll be fighting Hoffa for playing time IMO. I think he's got a good workout partner in Joey (though they're probably hundreds of miles apart right now) and has already shown the desire and the ability to get bigger and stronger. If Charlie isn't physically ready, I think Hoffa could keep him on the bench.

Some of these weaker teams shouldn't be able to handle him inside- Canada, Venezuela, etc. I hope he's earned the coach and the other player's respect enough to get some serious touches down low.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Their first "friendly" game was today right? Any updates would be MUCH appreciated.


----------



## ¹²³

SkywalkerAC said:


> Their first "friendly" game was today right? Any updates would be MUCH appreciated.


I'm not sure, it doesn't seem like there was a friendly game today. According with my sources the Brazilian National Team went to Uruguay today and will play tomorow against Venezuela.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

¹²³ said:


> I'm not sure, it doesn't seem like there was a friendly game today. According with my sources the Brazilian National Team went to Uruguay today and will play tomorow against Venezuela.


that's our boy. think he looks trimmer? guess it's hard to tell with the strange looking warmup shirt.

No game today huh? oh well.


----------



## burnet

Schedule:


August 3 X Uruguay (Montevideo) 7:30 PM ET
August 4 X uruguay (Montevideo) 7:30 PM ET
August 7 X Canada, (Brasilia) National TV and i think by Globo international. 9 AM ET.
August 8 X Canada (Brasilia). 1:00 PM ET

August 14 X USA (São Paulo) National TV 9 AM ET
August 16 X USA (Brusque) 1:00 PM ET


August 24---September 4 --- America´s Cup and World Cup qualifiyng in Dominican Republic.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Heres a better pic:









Does look more toned to me, although having a tan does make you look more toned.


----------



## speedythief

I really, really hope the team has been in his ear since the end of the season. Players, coaches--everyone. His confidence was gone by the end of the year, and with the crowd giving him a hard time, he's probably going to [in some ways] hate having to come back to Toronto in autumn. Hopefully everyone inside the organization has been very supportive of him.


----------



## Porn Player

thnks for the pics n shedule cant wait 2 chek in tomoz and see how he did. he does look more toned in the pics and older. the first pic he looks like he is a footballer tho


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

looks like he lost maybe 10-15 LBS.


----------



## trick

he looks skinnier from what i remember


----------



## ¹²³




----------



## McFurious

Anyone have any stats from tonights game???


----------



## dtron

when and where is the 2 games in canada?


----------



## McFurious

No Box Score yet

Brazil beats Uruguay 91-75. 

TEAM BRAZIL

PG:Huertas(3pts) 
SG:Machado(17pts) 
SF:Guilherme(17pts) 
PF:Splitter(11pts) 
*C:Araujo(6pts) * Will have to wait to see the box score

off the bench: 
PG: Nezinho(8pts) 
PF:Varejão(6pts) 
PG/SG:Alex(3pts) 
PG: Barbosa(18pts) 
C:Estevam(2pts)


----------



## #asdzas

Well here is what I found from yesterday's game: 

Brasil 91 x 75 Uruguay 
Marcelo Machado 17points 
Guilherme Giovanonni 17 points 
Thiago Splitter 11points 
Leandrinho Barbosa 18points 
Rafael Araujo 6points 

The game was not on TV so I can´t tell you if Hoffa played well. I could not found the boxscore yet.


----------



## burnet

no Box score, but.... First game = last year. early fouls, bla,bla,bla


----------



## Porn Player

omg holy crap great i really expected a lil more he betta of had like 90 rebounds or something. dang looks like he is a definate bust.


----------



## #asdzas

Here are some stats that I found 

Rafael Araujo 15 minutes 6pts 6rebounds 1steal and 4 fouls 
Thiago Splitter 24minutes 11pts 8rebs 3steals 4asts 
Leandro Barbosa 25 minutes 18pts 
Anderson Varejão 21 minutes 6points 6rebounds 3blocks 2steals 2asts 
Guilherme Giovanonni 27minutes 17points 5boards 3steals 3asts


----------



## billfindlay10

6 boards in 15 minutes is a good total.... lets see how his fouls per game look like after a few games. If he has the same production but can get to 20-23 minutes a game, he wiil be very close to 10 and 10. I think that we would all be happy with those numbers.


----------



## trick

from the sounds of it, it seems like the brazilian team likes to focus their offense through their wings rather than the bigs.


----------



## burnet

OOOOHHHHH god. Referee mistakes.

http://urubasket.com/ with box scores.

Let´s go Hoffa.


----------



## madman

6/6 in 15 mins isnt that bad


----------



## wind161

burnet said:


> OOOOHHHHH god. Referee mistakes.
> 
> http://urubasket.com/ with box scores.
> 
> Let´s go Hoffa.


 thanks for the link

3 offensive rebounds, not bad at all. But then again... it could be 3 failed tip-in attempts....


----------



## Thievery Corporation

Here's hoping the stats don't indicate how well he played on defense and how he helped his team on offense by doing little things. But that's wishful thinking.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Looks like he was throwing his big body around like usual. Of course fouls are even easier to come by in international competition. 

Anyways, looks like Brazil dominated and Hoffa helped out with 6 rebounds (3 offensive) and 6 points (3 of 6 shooting) and 4 fouls (I'm sure at least a couple were hard intimidators). 

Not bad, not great. The important thing was that he was on the court playing basketball and that the coach has enough faith to start him.


----------



## Nene31jwill2

SkywalkerAC said:


> Looks like he was throwing his big body around like usual. Of course fouls are even easier to come by in international competition.
> 
> Anyways, looks like Brazil dominated and Hoffa helped out with 6 rebounds (3 offensive) and 6 points (3 of 6 shooting) and 4 fouls *(I'm sure at least a couple were hard intimidators). *
> Not bad, not great. The important thing was that he was on the court playing basketball and that the coach has enough faith to start him.


Our coach in a part of the game, ordered the players to leave the court in the 4º quater(they had left), infuriated with the refs, later they had come back...our big mans had been screweds(sp?) for the refs, so isn´t fair to place the guilt(4 fouls) in Araujo...


----------



## drlove_playa

I would believe it was the ref's if I didn't know hoffa so well. The guy is never going to be a good defender, so stop dreaming. He doesn't have the quicks, hops, or smarts. We can just hope for him to not foul out and just hold the opposing team's center to below 20 points. And maybe hit a few jump shots, which we know he is capable of.


----------



## speedythief

drlove_playa said:


> I would believe it was the ref's if I didn't know hoffa so well. The guy is never going to be a good defender, so stop dreaming. He doesn't have the quicks, hops, or smarts. We can just hope for him to not foul out and just hold the opposing team's center to below 20 points. And maybe hit a few jump shots, which we know he is capable of.


I think we can hope for a little more than that, can't we? Where's the love, drlove?


----------



## burnet

http://www.urubasket.com/Noticias/Noticias 56.htm

BRASIL 96 URUGUAY 86 

Please!!!!!!!! no comments


----------



## McFurious

burnet said:


> http://www.urubasket.com/Noticias/Noticias 56.htm
> 
> BRASIL 96 URUGUAY 86
> 
> Please!!!!!!!! no comments


 :brokenhea 

I still like HOFFA.. I think the guy just needs some confindece


----------



## speedythief

burnet said:


> http://www.urubasket.com/Noticias/Noticias 56.htm
> 
> BRASIL 96 URUGUAY 86
> 
> Please!!!!!!!! no comments


Lol, "no comments"?

I'm upset with 8 minutes of playing time. He would've gotten 30 in the SPL.


----------



## wind161

burnet said:


> http://www.urubasket.com/Noticias/Noticias 56.htm
> 
> BRASIL 96 URUGUAY 86
> 
> Please!!!!!!!! no comments


 8 minutes, 2 pts, 4 reb, 2 fouls......

only 8 minutes.....


----------



## ansoncarter

Hoffa is just saving it for Toronto

(please. No comments)


----------



## #asdzas

Only if Anderson Varejão plays at small-foward, Araujo will have more minutes. But if Varejão keep playing Power-foward, it´s going to be hard for Araujo to fight for minutes with Splitter.Splitter is much more skilled, plays a better defense, is a better offensive player and plays for the brazilian team since he was 17. But relax Araujo is going to feel more confortable with this team soon, and his stats will be better for sure.


----------



## Rhubarb

Fair point. If I was coaching the Brazilian team and I had to choose the odd man out from Hoffa, Varejao, and Splitter for my frontcourt, you can bet who'd I choose to designate the least number of minutes to.

Disappointed Hoff isn't getting the minutes, but it's the season that'll count for me. If he does well in these games, then I'm ecstatic; if he doesn't do so well, I'm not too worried.


----------



## Porn Player

wow this really cant be doing the man's confidence any good. he just needs some court time. damn 8 minutes thats harsh


----------



## GuelphRaptorsFan

Ummm....maybe he should think about *earning* his minutes? 0 for 3 from the floor and two fouls? When virtually everybody else his size on his team was dominating?


----------



## GuelphRaptorsFan

...not to mention 4 fouls in 15 minutes in the preceding game.


----------



## Benis007

I said it before he left. 

Stay with the team, work out with our trainers, figure out your spacing.

GUARANTEED he would be getting major mins in summer league play.

what a joke.


----------



## ansoncarter

yeah this minutes thing sucks. If there was ONE goal this offseason it should have been playing time. Anywhere

it's nice he wants to play for his country, but improving his skills should be priority #1. Otherwise it's more boos 

love to hear some comments from Splitter or Varaejo or someone. About how he's looked in practice/tryouts


----------



## SkywalkerAC

You guys DO realize that he's been training with the Brazilian NATIONAL team for some time now. That kind of conditioning is invaluable. He might not be dominating but he is starting. And yes, that is what really matters- that the guy comes into training camp in the best shape of his life, knowing his role.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody

Brazil is killing Canada(Without Steve Nash) right now in Brazil... Anderson and Hoffa playing Great! Leandrinho had a great first quarter but a terrible 2nd one... Anderson is the Man! Look at this line up...

PG-Leandrinho(Scoring a LOT as always... steal at the half)
SG-Alex Garcia(playing GREAT after the injury... Great defender... is he still at New Orleans?)
SF-Guilherme Giovannonni(Playing well too... but could be more agressive since he's not a good defender)
PF-AV(HE'S THE MAN! Filling the stats right now... 2 block 2 steals 10 points at the half!)
C-Tiago Splitter(Not much playing time cause Hoffa and Stevam plyed well in his place... but his offense is much better... agressive! On defense his our bast player... although the stats don't quite show it)

Some of the Bench(Best Ones):
C-Hoffa(Played really well... i was surprised you know... still weak on defense but scored 2 quick baskets in his first 2 attacks)
C-Estevam(Another Geat BIG from brazil, this guy is fierce!)
PG-Nezinho(He's great... anyone here knows him? I think he is NBA level... just small... but he's a GREAT scorer and passes the ball better than Leandrinho)

Disappointing so far:
PG-Marcelo Huertas(2TO in his first 2 plays...)

Not Playing:
Nene(Injuried)
Lucas Tischer(In USA, just signed 2 year deal with Phoenix)
Batista(Played for Gonzaga at NCAA, don't know why he's not playing...)
Marcelinho(injuried)

Brazil was 14 points ahead but once they took Splitter and Hoffa from the court leaving Anderson and Stevam our defense was crappy... At The half we are ahead by 8... 54-46


----------



## #asdzas

The game just finished.
Brazil 100 x 77 Canada 

Good game by the brazilian team that controled the game since the first minute. Leandrinho is just amazing, he very fast, and his offensive game is also amazing. Thiago Splitter is amazing too, he is a great defender, and his body control is excelent. Varejão plays with great energy, fighting for rebounds, blocking shots, stealing balls.
Rafael Araujo played a good game, he was able to score on his defender when he had the ball, he is a good rebounder and very strong. His problem is his defense, it´s not that he is a bad one, he is good, but Splitter is such an amazing defender that his defense look bad. Tomorrow Brazil and Canada will play again.

Leandrinho Barbosa 31pts 2boards 3asts and 2steals 28 minutes 
Anderson Varejão 12pts 9rebs 2blocks 2steals 2asts in 23 minutes
Guilherme Giovanonni 17pts 4rebs 2asts in 27 minutes
Rafael Araujo 9pts 5boards 1block in 18 minutes 
Thiago Splitter 8pts 9boards 2blocks 1steal 1 ast in 23 minutes


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody

Ok... i don't know how much longer it will stay on... but here are the stats... in portuguese:

http://www.cbb.com.br/scout1/univdf/vivo001.htm

It goes like this...

JOGADOR / NOME-player name; (T)-titular (starting); 3 PONTOS-3 points; 2 PONTOS-2 points; L. LIVRES-free throws; PONTOS-points; REBOTES-rebounds; TEMPO-minutos jogados (minutes played); CE-certos (made); TT-tentados (attempts); %-acerto (% made); PTS-pontos (points); DE-defesa (defensive); AT-ataque (offensive); TO-total (total); BLO-bloqueios (blocks); REC-roubadas (steals); ***-assistências (assists); ERR-erros (turnovers); FAL-faltas (fouls); ENT-enterradas (slam dunks); EFI-eficiência (efficiency); TIME-team totals


----------



## JPBulls

He played so poorly today... He and all the Brazilian team, but he was especially bad... Right now I don´t doubt if he becomes our third string center... I thought he would play a lot better, his confidence seems to be very low...

BOX: http://www.cbb.com.br/scout1/univdf/vivo002.htm


----------



## Porn Player

umm so whats the crack am confused conflicting reports. who actually seen the game?


----------



## wind161

skip_dawg! said:


> umm so whats the crack am confused conflicting reports. who actually seen the game?


 well not conflicting reports..

Canada plays Brazil two games in a row

Brazil won both games: 100-77 and 79-77

concidence that Canada got 77 in both games

and Hoffa did well in the first game.. but did poorly in the second game


----------



## GuelphRaptorsFan

1st game: 4 for 7, 1 for 2 from the line, 5 rebounds (all defensive), 1 block, no assists, 3 turnovers, 4 fouls in 18 minutes, 25 seconds

2nd game: 0 for 4, 3 rebounds (1 offensive), 1 block, 1 assist, 1 turnover, 2 fouls in 8 minutes, 38 seconds


----------



## madman

GuelphRaptorsFan said:


> 1st game: 4 for 7, 1 for 2 from the line, 5 rebounds (all defensive), 1 block, no assists, 3 turnovers, 4 fouls in 18 minutes, 25 seconds
> 
> 2nd game: 0 for 4, 3 rebounds (1 offensive), 1 block, 1 assist, 1 turnover, 2 fouls in 8 minutes, 38 seconds


 those first game numbers arent that bad, he actually produces when he gets mins just look when he plays 10 more minutes he plays a lot better, he needs minutes


----------



## Benis007

its not a guarantee though.

the guys gotta produce regardless.

who else here thinks that letting him go play with Brazil was a huge mistake.

He should be grinding it out in the Summer League with all the other plugs.


----------



## GuelphRaptorsFan

madman said:


> those first game numbers arent that bad, he actually produces when he gets mins just look when he plays 10 more minutes he plays a lot better, he needs minutes


Bah. He shot reasonably well the first game, but 0 assists, 3 turnovers and 4 fouls in under 20 minutes certainly justifies the coach giving him less minutes in the second game. And going 0 for 4 and picking up 2 fouls in under 10 minutes sure isn't a good way to pick up more minutes. You can't give guys minutes for free, they have to earn them, and he's not earning them. Nobody, not even Raptors coaches, should be giving him minutes when he doesn't deserve them.


----------



## spuriousjones

am i reading the the PONTOS-TT correctly as total shot attemps? barbosa taking 84 shots in two games? can't be


----------



## GuelphRaptorsFan

spuriousjones said:


> am i reading the the PONTOS-TT correctly as total shot attemps? barbosa taking 84 shots in two games? can't be


Its not shot attempts, its basically 'whats the maximum number of points he could have got if he'd hit all of them'.


----------



## spuriousjones

GuelphRaptorsFan said:


> Its not shot attempts, its basically 'whats the maximum number of points he could have got if he'd hit all of them'.


hey, i like that stat.

i'd like nba boxes to have max potential points (combining 3s, 2s, trips to the line)

and also a potential stat for rebounds (all rebounds accumulated during the time periods the player is on the floor; by team and total)

max potential assists would be good (all passes that result in a shot attempt or trip to the line -- i'd like seperate stat for passes that result in free throws, too)


----------



## JPBulls

I saw both games and will see at the Arena (already bought tickets) the next 3 brazilian games. In the first game Hoffa started slow but overall put a nice game, but in the defensive end he wasn´t any good, when the defense rotate he allways lose his man, and 1 or 2 times he let de Canada center just pass like he wasn´t even there, horrible man to man defense. I think he is trying to do too much, in the first game he make some mistakes in the offensive end, but when he let the game comes by him and receive continuous playing time he showed his nice ofensive game. He was decent in the game, but nothing espetacular.

The second game he was just plain awful!! He forced the shoots, let his man score, the only decent part was is rebounding, he was boxing out his man.

One thing that can be put in considerationis that the brazilian coach just simple STINKS!!! He can´t put any 5X5 offense and doesn´t make a system that utilize the big men properly. Baby will probably play a lot more in the next game (the coach is ratating the big men, last game he put the last man of the rotation to play a lot) and I will be there ( the game won´t be broadcasted here in Brazil so will be difficult to see some reviews).


----------



## Benis007

the raptors would have had a reason to play a lot of araujo this summer.

he makes me so mad


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Benis007 said:


> the raptors would have had a reason to play a lot of araujo this summer.


In summer league? Believe me, this is much better experience for him.


----------



## ansoncarter

not a big deal or anything, but I hope getting ready for the team who is actually 'paying' him was his #1 priority this summer. I'm not sure it was

rather would have heard he was going to all kinds of big-men camps and things like that. INstead of getting 8minutes


----------



## SkywalkerAC

We'll just have to wait and see what happens next game. And the game after that. And the game after that. And so on. This isn't a one and done thing. Hoffa's going to have played a good number of games at the international level before all is said and done this summer. I can't comment much because I haven't watched the games but I'd guess that Hoffa gets more minutes next game after "resting" today and has a decent game (which he's already had a couple of).


----------



## JPBulls

Some positive news now!! I just come back from the Brazilian NT practice and really like what I saw of Hoffa. He is in an amazing shape, I will try take a photo wednesday or thursday, and played very well in the practice. His jump shoot was falling, hit 3 or 4 3 pointers from the international line, and although his team almost never searchead for him in the ofensive end every single time that he received the ball he made something happen. In one simulated quarter he was the best player from his team, when he started receive more thouches he team went from a 18-4 deficit for a 20-16 deficit, then they stop look for him and fall behing again. One strange thing is that Varejão looked taller than him. I know it´s just practice but he looked great.


----------



## billfindlay10

JPBulls said:


> Some positive news now!! I just come back from the Brazilian NT practice and really like what I saw of Hoffa. He is in an amazing shape, I will try take a photo wednesday or thursday, and played very well in the practice. His jump shoot was falling, hit 3 or 4 3 pointers from the international line, and although his team almost never searchead for him in the ofensive end every single time that he received the ball he made something happen. In one simulated quarter he was the best player from his team, when he started receive more thouches he team went from a 18-4 deficit for a 20-16 deficit, then they stop look for him and fall behing again. One strange thing is that Varejão looked taller than him. I know it´s just practice but he looked great.



Thanks for the update, it is good to see that he played weel at practice. Most coaches find it hard to keep players who play well in practice out of an actual game. This might push Hoffa's minutes up for the next game!


----------



## trick

JPBulls, during practice was he used as a playmaker? when given the ball has he often looked to find the cutter?


----------



## JPBulls

trick said:


> JPBulls, during practice was he used as a playmaker? when given the ball has he often looked to find the cutter?


Like I said they didn´t use him lot of times, the brazilian coach isn´t one of the smartest minds, but when used he found an open teammate most of the times. I would love if we try to make a play to find the cutter, but the 5X5 game plan of the brazilian team really sucks big time!!! He usually found the free man more in the perimeter when the defence tried yo use a double team on him or one defenders stayed locked in a block. I really liked his courtvision.
I will probably see one more practice today before the Argentina X Canada game this evening.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Thanks a million for the practice update, something we don't even often get with NBA practices. Truly great to hear some positives after everyone suddenly became down on him.


----------



## trick

also, if you can please take more note of his defence and describe how he is as a one-on-one defender, help defender, how he uses his body to defend, etc.


----------



## skip2

trick said:


> also, if you can please take more note of his defence and describe how he is as a one-on-one defender, help defender, how he uses his body to defend, etc.


I second this, in the next update, may you please talk a little more about the one-on-one defense that he played and his rotation/fouls and such. It'd really be appreciated (even more so than I already appreciate reading the updates ). Please do keep us updated on his offensive game as well, but just a little more on D would also help.

I love this thread and I've been reading it for a while. Thanks to everyone who contributed especially our "Brazilian Insiders" (such as JPBulls), keep it up and thanks alot :banana:!


----------



## JPBulls

I couldn´t go to other practices, I was weither on college or in Spanish classes at the times, but today will have Brazil X Argentina and I will go, and also this game will be aired in cable so maybe a few more people will have something to share. I will aslo bring a digital camera to the game today, so I will probably will take some pictures to you guys see the shape that he is.

Ps. Yesterday that was Canada X Argentina and I went there, the Canada went from a 16 pts deficit to a 2 pt deficit somewhere in the 4th quarter and the crowd went nuts (Brazilians will always cheer against Argentina, it was like Canada was at home), unfurtanally Argentina won the game, but Jermaine Anderson is one entertaining player to watch, to bad he made to many TO, but he has one killer crossover, he let his defender 2 times in the ground.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

JPBulls said:


> I couldn´t go to other practices, I was weither on college or in Spanish classes at the times, but today will have Brazil X Argentina and I will go, and also this game will be aired in cable so maybe a few more people will have something to share. I will aslo bring a digital camera to the game today, so I will probably will take some pictures to you guys see the shape that he is.
> 
> Ps. Yesterday that was Canada X Argentina and I went there, the Canada went from a 16 pts deficit to a 2 pt deficit somewhere in the 4th quarter and the crowd went nuts (Brazilians will always cheer against Argentina, it was like Canada was at home), unfurtanally Argentina won the game, but Jermaine Anderson is one entertaining player to watch, to bad he made to many TO, but he has one killer crossover, he let his defender 2 times in the ground.


Can't wait to see how this game goes for Brazil, especially with the crowd going crazy. I just hope Hoffa stays on the court long enough to make an impression; I think he will.


----------



## burnet

Box Score #####  LIVE  #####

Brazil Vs Argentina



#14 Baby = Hoffa off the bench



http://www.cbb.com.br/scout1/minas/vivo003.htm


Half Time: Brazil 38 Argentina 32

Hoffa: 0/2 2Fgs; 1 OR ; 2 DR;tot reb 3; 3 F; 3 TO in 6:54 mins. 0 pts

Splitter: 3/5 2Fg; 3/4 FT, 2 OR; 8 DR; tot reb 10; 3 ast; 2 F; 1 TO; in 13:29 mins ; 9 pts.


----------



## charlz

burnet said:


> Box Score #####  LIVE  #####
> 
> Brazil Vs Argentina
> 
> 
> 
> #14 Baby = Hoffa off the bench
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cbb.com.br/scout1/minas/vivo003.htm
> 
> 
> Half Time: Brazil 38 Argentina 32
> 
> Hoffa: 0/2 2Fgs; 1 OR ; 2 DR;tot reb 3; 3 F; 3 TO in 6:54 mins. 0 pts
> 
> Splitter: 3/5 2Fg; 3/4 FT, 2 OR; 8 DR; tot reb 10; 3 ast; 2 F; 1 TO; in 13:29 mins ; 9 pts.


yes and his efi is -3

I am going to stop picking on Hoffa soon - it seems even his most loyal fans will have no fuel by which to support him.


----------



## Thievery Corporation

I've now given up on Hoffa.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody

Great game onight Brazil X Argentina... Brazil played reeeeeally well and even with a LOT of TO still managed to kick ***! 91 x 59! :clap: :clap: :clap: 

Starting Line Up:
C-Splitter - The BEST of the game!
PF-Varejao - Energetic as always! Picked up 2 fights!
SF-Giovannonni - Scored all of his points in fast breaks!
SG-Marcelinho - The best scorer we have today along with Barbosa!
PG-Barbosa - Not the best game... Too mny TO... but was good...

Some Stat Lines:
Name Min Pts 2pfg 3pfg ftm-fta OR-DR-TR A Stl Blo F TO
Varejao 23 8 2-4 1-1 1-4 2 3 5 1 3 0 4 3
Splitter 25 11 4-7 0-0 3-6 2 10 12 3 0 0 3 2
Barbosa 29 16 2-3 5-10 0-0 1 2 3 6 4 0 3 6
Araujo 14 4 2-4 0-0 0-0 1 6 7 0 0 1 5 4
Alex Garcia 21 10 1-3 2-4 3-4 1 5 6 3 2 0 3 2
Giovanonni 27 11 0-2 5-6 1-2 1 4 5 2 0 0 2 1
Marcelinho 28 20 4-6 0-2 8-9 0 3 3 0 0 1 2 4

Hoffa started reeeeeally slow but managed to play better at the 2nd half...


----------



## JPBulls

I was at the game!! It was AMAZING!!! My seats were inside the court, I was really close to the game, took a lot of pictures, tomorow I will try to post some, I have one with Baby after the game... He played well, he fouled out but the fouls that they give at the international game they would never call at the NBA, they gave 3 ofensive fouls on him that weren´t fouls. But after a game like this we all tend to overlook everything, Brazil completaly dominate Argentina.


----------



## trick

burnet said:


> Hoffa: 0/2 2Fgs; 1 OR ; 2 DR;tot reb 3; 3 F; 3 TO in 6:54 mins. 0 pts


:|


----------



## Benis007

anyone that thinks araujo is getting as good or better experience playing for Brazil is missing half/all of their brain.

this is a disaster.

what a joke... Hoffa if you can hear me you are pathetic. this offseason has been a huge disappointment which should set the standard for the coming season.


----------



## butr

Marcelinho is an intriguing NBA prospect. A little skinny tho.

Hoffa is not looking good.

Canada beat the US.

:biggrin:


----------



## charlz

Benis007 said:


> anyone that thinks araujo is getting as good or better experience playing for Brazil is missing half/all of their brain.
> 
> this is a disaster.
> 
> what a joke... Hoffa if you can hear me you are pathetic. this offseason has been a huge disappointment which should set the standard for the coming season.


LOL - hoff just loose some weight and work on rebounding - KNOW YOUR ROLE - it is your only chance.

But congrats on landing that contract with the the raps.


----------



## JPBulls

My picture with Hoffa!!










I have some in game situations that I will post later.


----------



## ansoncarter

why did you have to punch him in the eye. damn


----------



## kirk_2003

HOFFA looks like he did loose some weight... or is that camera angle... lol


----------



## Crossword

Hey JP, thanks for the pic. How tall are you though? lol


----------



## Benis007

he's pretty sweaty for a guy who played 6 minutes.. oh wait.. he also got to warm up before each half


----------



## JPBulls

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Hey JP, thanks for the pic. How tall are you though? lol


I´m 6 feet tall (1,84m) I look like 5 feet near him!!!

Some more pictures:




























This isn´t a picture of him, but I really liked this picture so will post it here, this my favorite picture aside the ones wth the players ( I have pictures with: Guilherme (play in Italy), Varejão, Leandrinho, Marcelo Huertas (play in Spain), Splitter (soon in the NBA) and the one with Hoffa that I already posted.)


----------



## Crossword

JPBulls said:


>


lol... is it just me, or is there something very wrong about this picture?


----------



## JPBulls

Forgot this one, this is for the guys that like to criticize him, this is an image of what he past most of the game doing:


----------



## ¹²³

Benis007 said:


> he's pretty sweaty for a guy who played 6 minutes.. oh wait.. he also got to warm up before each half


He didn't play 6 minutes.

His real stats are:

*4 points (2-4), 7 rebounds, 1 block, 5 fouls in 13 minutes.*

He would probably be more in the court if he could stay out of foul trouble.


----------



## skip2

Thanks a whole lot JPBulls, you're amazing :clap: :banana:. Hoffa looks to have lost LOTS of weight, not just the 10 pounds I thought he lost, more like 15-20. That's only good knews IMO. Thanks alot again .


----------



## trick

¹²³ said:


> He didn't play 6 minutes.
> 
> His real stats are:
> 
> *4 points (2-4), 7 rebounds, 1 block, 5 fouls in 13 minutes.*
> 
> He would probably be more in the court if he could stay out of foul trouble.


errr, can anyone confirm this?


----------



## ¹²³

trick said:


> errr, can anyone confirm this?


You should put more faith in me, but if you want to see for yourself, take a look at the boxscore of the game:

[Link] 

It is in portuguese, but you can try to understant it.

Anyway, Rafaelaraujotody, already posted stats some posts ago, and his numbers are the same as the ones I told you.



Rafaelaraujotody said:


> Some Stat Lines:
> Name Min Pts 2pfg 3pfg ftm-fta OR-DR-TR A Stl Blo F TO
> Varejao 23 8 2-4 1-1 1-4 2 3 5 1 3 0 4 3
> Splitter 25 11 4-7 0-0 3-6 2 10 12 3 0 0 3 2
> Barbosa 29 16 2-3 5-10 0-0 1 2 3 6 4 0 3 6
> *Araujo 14 4 2-4 0-0 0-0 1 6 7 0 0 1 5 4*
> Alex Garcia 21 10 1-3 2-4 3-4 1 5 6 3 2 0 3 2
> Giovanonni 27 11 0-2 5-6 1-2 1 4 5 2 0 0 2 1
> Marcelinho 28 20 4-6 0-2 8-9 0 3 3 0 0 1 2 4
> 
> Hoffa started reeeeeally slow but managed to play better at the 2nd half...


----------



## skip2

trick said:


> errr, can anyone confirm this?


Yep, also he had 4 TO's. But, apparently, he was called for 3 "fake" offensive fouls. So you'd have to take 3 out of his fouls (making 2) and 3 out of his TO (making one TO, because offensive fouls=TO). Sounds much better doesn't it .


----------



## Benis007

skip2 is an uber optimist


----------



## trick

then i change my ' :| ' to a '  '


----------



## skip2

For those interested, it was floating that Anderson Varejao will not play tonight...

I'm thinking he starts, but fouls will dictate how much he plays. The fact that Anderson Varejao isn't playing only give him the POTENTIAL of getting more minutes, doesn't mean anything because he could have gotten more minutes last game as well had he not been in foul trouble. Basically, minutes this game if he doesn't get foul trouble>>last game if he HADN'T gotten in foul trouble. Make sense?


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody

Brazil played a laaaaaaazy 1st half but came back crushing at the 2nd! I see now why Canada did beat the USA, they can defend INSIDE and really shoot from outside... amazing! 92 - 76!

Starting Line Up:
C-Stevam - This guy can really blck shots... and is FIERCE all the time! A Mutombo type...
PF-Splitter - Already our best player. So complete. Can score, defend. it's beautiful to see him play
SF-Giovannonni - His REALLY FAST, scores a LOT in Fat Breaks and shoots 3 really well
SG-Marcelinho - Had a TERRIBLE game... but his our best SG IMO...
PG-Barbosa - This guy is the perfect fit... I see him not doing so good in Phoenix beacause of lack of confidence... HE OWNS THE TEAM... we play depending on how HE is playing... Played really well... Still focused too much on scoring... But his our best PG... 1 TO only!

NOME MIN 3PTS 2PTS FT DR-OR-TR BLO STL AS TO F PTS
Splitter 27 1-1 3-6 5-9 8-1-9 1 2 1 0 3 14
Barbosa 28 2-3 7-9 7-10 3-0-3 0 2 2 1 2 27
Araujo 22 0-0 2-11 0-0 5-4-9 2 2 0 1 5 4 
Giovano 28 2-6 5-6 0-1 3-1-4 1 0 1 1 0 16
Stevam 17 0-0 2-3 2-2 0-1-1 4 0 1 0 4 6 

Varejao did not play... Hoffa had his best game with the team so far... When Brazil was losing badly he was the only one that cared... he did try a LOT... Again 5 fouls... but most of them were bogus... in one of them he actually triped and fell on top of the canadian... far from the ball! =/


----------



## skip2

Picture here from a poster on another forum:- http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/4614/p10100195vl.jpg

Very nice game by Hoffa, not only did he stay in for 21 mins, but he also grabbed 9 boards! He also played GOOD D tonight. That conditioning program he's been working on is beginning to help him and I'm loving it .


----------



## JPBulls

My pictures were a lot better!! :banana: :banana: :banana: 

Hoffa played great defence today but his offensive game was really off, his balls allways almost went in I think he was having bad luck... 4-9-2 Blocks, isn´t a bad line when you play good defense...

PS. Splitter will make a NBA team VERY HAPPY when he goes to the NBA, he is already the best brazilian player...


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Is it my imagination or is Hoffa putting up monstrous reboundss-per48 (since he does play in the NBA at the end of the day) numbers so far?


----------



## skip2

Not your imagination at all. Even when he got like mins of work he'd have 5 boards at the end!

Oh, and Hoffa got the starting nod he deserved after a good game last night. SEVEN minutes WITHOUT a foul!! he has 6 points and 3 boarsd and 2 assists so far! :banana: :banana: 

Live Stats from tonights game:-http://www.cbb.com.br/

Click the link at the top of the page, lots of writing in blue. Enjoy


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Also nice to see him picking up a couple blocks here and there.

He's currenty got 6 and 6 with 2 assists and a block. still no fouls. 15 minutes. looks like brazil is dominating though. 

nice to see him get the start. looks like he's warming up well as the tourney approaches.


----------



## burnet

Brazil 88 x USA 77

In National TV.

Hoffa play good defense, Poor ofense, but, he have just one eye. (like in the picture, eyesore). 

Double/double

11 pts; 4/13 Fgs; 3/6 FT; 4 ofReb; 6 defReb; 1 Block, 1 steal; 2 as; 2 TO 

and just 3 fouls, and :clap: :clap: :clap: 30:52 mins :cheers:


----------



## trick

i may have eyesore myself for i see hoffa with 31 minutes of playing time and only 3 fouls? :eek8:

add in a double-double? :eek8: :eek8:


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Benis007 said:


> anyone that thinks araujo is getting as good or better experience playing for Brazil is missing half/all of their brain.
> 
> this is a disaster.
> 
> what a joke... Hoffa if you can hear me you are pathetic. this offseason has been a huge disappointment which should set the standard for the coming season.


Pretty obvious that this post is the joke.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody

Another Great game for the Brazilian Squad... USA never had a chance... These players are just too weak and will not qualify for the world cup... Thee i said it... Except for a break down and we blowing our 20-point lead at the 3rd Q the ame was ours to win... All of our main players had a good game... Splitter beeing the best as always... He is going to make an impact on the NBA just as he goes there... He attacked the basket more and tried to carry the team.

Hoffa had another good game... his best! Stayed on court long enough and made his presence felt in both ends... Specially on D, he is still slow tough... lost 2 easy dunks. On D he had a great game, making pressure without fouling... One of the best on court!

Giovannonni took a punch in the face(TV showed) that the Refs did not call and was ejected as he complained. Varejao did not play.

Start Line Up:
C-Hoffa
PF-Splitter
SF-Giovannonni
SG-Marcelinho
PS-Barbosa

NOME MIN 3PTS 2PTS FT DR-OR-TR BLO STL AS TO F PTS
Hoffa 31 0-1 4-12 3-6 6-4-10 1 1 2 2 3 11 
Splitter 32 0-1 5-12 5-8 6-5-11 0 1 3 4 5 15
Barbosa 26 3-5 3-7 3-4 0-2-2 0 3 1 3 5 18
Marcelinh 30 3-10 2-7 4-5 6-0-6 0 1 4 1 1 17


----------



## Brasil

skip2 said:


> Picture here from a poster on another forum:- http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/4614/p10100195vl.jpg
> 
> Very nice game by Hoffa, not only did he stay in for 21 mins, but he also grabbed 9 boards! He also played GOOD D tonight. That conditioning program he's been working on is beginning to help him and I'm loving it .


I'm the guy who take this picture!!! 

This is from todays game


http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/9837/p10100270kh.jpg

http://img288.imageshack.us/img288/6968/p10100363wt.jpg


----------



## skip2

Brasil said:


> I'm the guy who take this picture!!!
> 
> This is from todays game
> 
> 
> http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/9837/p10100270kh.jpg
> 
> http://img288.imageshack.us/img288/6968/p10100363wt.jpg


Thanks alot man, and just incase you thought I was taking the credit for them, I said that they were from another poster.

More pics (also from another poster )

http://www.cbb.com.br/basquete_virtual/images/JogosDesafio_MASC_2005/b/068b.jpg

http://www.cbb.com.br/basquete_virtual/images/JogosDesafio_MASC_2005/b/074b.jpg

Enjoy . Our "Baby" with back to back strong games. Good job Hoffa :clap: :banana:.


----------



## Brasil

skip2 said:


> Thanks alot man, and just incase you thought I was taking the credit for them, I said that they were from another poster.
> 
> More pics (also from another poster )
> 
> http://www.cbb.com.br/basquete_virtual/images/JogosDesafio_MASC_2005/b/068b.jpg
> 
> http://www.cbb.com.br/basquete_virtual/images/JogosDesafio_MASC_2005/b/074b.jpg
> 
> Enjoy . Our "Baby" with back to back strong games. Good job Hoffa :clap: :banana:.


I know dude!! I'm just happy to see my pictures in this board!!! :banana:


----------



## wind161

did I see a Raptor looking logo on Hoffa's arm?

maybe he plans to be a raptor-lifer...

and i hope he last more than his rookie contract in basketball =P


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Today's game is underway. Looks like Varejao is back in action (and has scored the first points of the game) so Baby will be coming off the bench.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Top blue link here- http://www.cbb.com.br/ - for the game updates.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Anderson is tearing it so far. 10 points, 4 rebounds in 6 minutes. 

Looks like Estevam is the first big off the bench. Wouldn't be suprised if Hoffa doesn't see much court time tonight after playing significant minutes in the last two.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Yeah, looks like the coach is going back and forth with playing time for these guys. Hoffa's turn for a rest.


----------



## charlz

skip2 said:


> Thanks alot man, and just incase you thought I was taking the credit for them, I said that they were from another poster.
> 
> More pics (also from another poster )
> 
> http://www.cbb.com.br/basquete_virtual/images/JogosDesafio_MASC_2005/b/068b.jpg
> 
> http://www.cbb.com.br/basquete_virtual/images/JogosDesafio_MASC_2005/b/074b.jpg
> 
> Enjoy . Our "Baby" with back to back strong games. Good job Hoffa :clap: :banana:.


Is it just my wishfull thinking or does hoffa look a but trimmer?


----------



## bigbabyjesus

I'm really glad that Hoffa is starting to play well. I also like the fact that he is considerably lighter and hopefully that helps him on the floor with his conditioning.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

vigilante said:


> I'm really glad that Hoffa is starting to play well. I also like the fact that he is considerably lighter and hopefully that helps him on the floor with his conditioning.


Sounds like his defense might be another beneficiary.


----------



## JPBulls

Hoffa won´t play at the last exibithion game too...

He has "conjuntivite" in his eye, I hava no idea how to wite this in English, in the picture that I post with me and Hoffa was clear that his eye was sore...


----------



## bigbabyjesus

JPBulls said:


> Hoffa won´t play at the last exibithion game too...
> 
> He has "conjuntivite" in his eye, I hava no idea how to wite this in English, in the picture that I post with me and Hoffa was clear that his eye was sore...


Yeah for real, his eye looked pretty ****ed up.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Varejao goes down with a dislocated shoulder. The team is 1-1. Splitter got only 6 and 6 with 4 fouls and 4 TOs while Barbosa went for 28, 7, and 6. Should have kept Hoffa around but he likely wouldn't have got many touches anyway.

Next up (today), Brazil has quarter final action against Uruguay.

Look for Barbosa to start lightening the load for Nash this year (during the regular season).


----------



## speedythief

I don't think Barbosa has the playmaking skills to really take that much pressure off Nash's shoulders. He is more of a scoring guard, IMHO.

I wonder if the Suns would be interested in Payton. As much baggage as he would arrive with he might be the best playmaker on the market for their team. He still plays decent defense and although he feels he's still among the top players in the League, I don't think he would have much of a problem playing behind the MVP [for that reason alone].


----------



## SkywalkerAC

speedythief said:


> I don't think Barbosa has the playmaking skills to really take that much pressure off Nash's shoulders. He is more of a scoring guard, IMHO.
> 
> I wonder if the Suns would be interested in Payton. As much baggage as he would arrive with he might be the best playmaker on the market for their team. He still plays decent defense and although he feels he's still among the top players in the League, I don't think he would have much of a problem playing behind the MVP [for that reason alone].


He is a scoring guard but he's also as fast as the devil. His outside shooting isn't bad at all for such a young, raw player. Push the ball in transition, score in the halfcourt. I actually think he and Diaw will be a good fit coming off the bench, maybe even next year.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Bump

Just wanted to comment on the reports of Hoffa's improved defense and his impressive rebounding numbers. Those are the things that will keep him on the court, or at least in Mitchell's rotation (as I don't see any one of our centers not named Bosh getting all that many minutes).

Where I'd like to see Hoffa is coming off the bench with Charlie. Both are basically rookies but thankfully Babs has set us up to fight through our inexperience (with his "controversial" comments). They're both good passers, shooters, and rebounders despite having completely different games. Charlie is agile enough to use Hoffa's big picks and find the big man when Hoffa creates space for himself. I think they'd more than handle a lot of backup frontcourts.

Then again, I'd also love to see Hoffa enforcing next to Bosh in the starting lineup. Big minutes aren't all-important, it's what he does with the minutes he gets and how he fits with the team. Being quicker on D and rebounding is going to pay massive dividends for the young Brazilian and the Raptors next season.


----------

